# Mark Emery update.



## Diseased Strain (Sep 7, 2005)

*Just when we thought that the narks couldnt get any sleazier
(Actually, I have never doubted that they could get sleazier, but it is such a nice cliché.) *

</SPAN>*Following the arrest of the Vancouver Three, an absolute condition of everyones bail was that they could have nothing to do with the seed business, so no one could pick up the mail.
See
The Paupers of Pot and the Politics of Cannabis Prohibition In Canada. The Other Cases Raise Questions That Canada Must Answer. Will Canada Murder Michelle Rainey? 
and links*

*As the CC posting makes clear:
Emery Seeds is closed for good. There is nothing to send out. There are no refunds. There are no records.*

*However, given the roughly one week inherent in mail getting to Canada from the US, there would necessarily be about a weeks worth of mail from American customers that would have accumulated before word got out about the arrests. 

It is not clear whether the Canadian police or their minders from the DEA would be allowed to open first class mail even in these circumstances. However, they would be allowed to photocopy the outside of the envelopes. (We know this because it came out in court that the Canadian police had photocopied the outside of the envelopes in one mail box for about 90 days last year, before allowing it to be delivered unopened.)*

*It seems very unlikely that a US Federal court would issue a search warrant for someplace simply because the Canadian police said that the address was found on an envelope in a Canadian mail box to which seed orders were allegedly sent. After all, no one could know what was in the envelope. (Of course, no one should have put a real return address on the envelope, and certainly not the address of a grow-op.)*

*So, whats a nark to do??*

*How about a scam?*

*The DEA has apparently sent all of the people whose envelopes were in the mail boxes here a flyer telling them how to incriminate themselves so that the DEA can then get a warrant. *

*Apparently, more than one would be customer has contacted Cannabis Culture about the flyer, and there is now a posting at http://cannabisculture.com/articles/4483.html warning that These are FAKE and DANGEROUS.*

*The CC web page has a reproduction of the flyer, which no one should miss. It urges recipients to wire $100 as a donation to a Samantha Christie in Vancouver. And email her a confirmation of your order. In other words, please confess.*

*It also urges the recipient to Smoke for Freedom  Smoke for Our Leader  Overgrow the Government In short, it appeals to Freedom and loyalty and commitment to a cause in order to scam the recipient. It really reminded me of some of the Nigerian scam emails that I get everyday saying that God wants me to help the poor by stealing a few million from a bank or country.  As I said, they can always get sleazier.*

*For years I have been saying that there is no lie they will not tell and no crime they will not commit. 
See
The Murder of Steve McWilliams  An Indictment, Not An Obituary. The Absurdity of Evil. Condolences from NORML. *

*So what is a little fraud in this context?*

John Walters has said, Using drugs is wrong not simply because drugs create medical problems; it is wrong because drugs destroy one's moral sense.

*When the drugwar is finally over, I think that it will be recognized that most of the evils that the prohibitionists have attributed to drugs are actually inherent in the drugwar in stead.
See
Bennett, Limbaugh, and the Blindness of the Prohibitionist Paradigm. 
and 
The Theory and Practice of Chaos  Analysis By Richard Cowan  
*


----------

